# Dmitri Hvorostovsky news



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky has cancelled all upcoming opera engagements due to difficulties resulting from his brain tumor and its treatment. He will continue to perform, where possible, in other venues.

The nature of the tumor, and whether it is malignant, have not been announced, so it's difficult to make any sort of prognosis.

http://www.operanews.com/Opera_News...stovsky_Withdraws_from_Met_Eugene_Onegin.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear, I thought he was declared okay from his disease.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Uh oh, I knew this could not be good. Wishing him all the best, such a fabulous Russian talent.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Bad news indeed. I echo Barelytenor's thoughts on wishing him all the best.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's difficult news to hear. Even benign brain tumors can be devastating due to their location. I wish him the very best in continuing to fight this.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Hvorostovsky Sings "Petersburg" Дмитрий Хворостовский-Георгий Свиридов "Петербург"*

This has been terribly distressing news for me since I heard it this morning. Having a long affinity for Russian music, speaking some Russian and having sung in a Russian Chorus for nearly 50 years now (and being a baritone), I just hate to hear it.

In honor of the artistry of this great interpreter of the Russian classical music tradition, I am posting this video of Dmitri Hvorostovsky singing all the songs in Georgi Sviridov's masterful song cycle "Petersburg." These emotionally complex songs are not for the faint of heart but no one, absolutely no one, has ever given them a more heartfelt and complete interpretation than you will hear here from Hvorostovsky.






Here are extensive notes to the songs since unfortunately they lack subtitles on the YouTube video.

http://classicalplus.gmn.com/classical/work.asp?id=1485&notes=true&webcast=true
:tiphat:

And again wishing Mr. Hvorostovsky a full and speedy recovery.

PS Strangely, the song notes linked above completely omit any mention of #5, "A Voice from the Chorus," one of the most important and demanding (from the singer and listener) songs in the entire cycle.

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

From the article, though, it looks as though his main trouble is balance issues, which make it hard to perform in productions that are fully staged. I think it's a good sign that he's still planning to concertize and record.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> From the article, though, it looks as though his main trouble is balance issues, which make it hard to perform in productions that are fully staged. I think it's a good sign that he's still planning to concertize and record.


I am with you on this one, as long it is not grasping at straws .


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Saw him at the Metropolitan Opera Don Carlo a couple years ago - one of my favorite singers

Hope he fully recovers


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.fontanka.ru/2016/12/20/060/

He is taken in hospital with pneunomia


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Prayers for his health. This is not good news.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> http://www.fontanka.ru/2016/12/20/060/
> 
> He is taken in hospital with pneumonia


As it's in Russian and you cad read that I do believe you .


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Pugg said:


> As it's in Russian and you cad read that I do believe you .


Google translate is the trick..


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> http://www.fontanka.ru/2016/12/20/060/
> 
> He is taken in hospital with pneunomia


This is horrifying news to me. He is so special in my life. I will be devastated if he doesn't beat this thing.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> This is horrifying news to me. He is so special in my life. I will be devastated if he doesn't beat this thing.


Nina I don't think that a Like for your post is the right thing but I feel much the same about him. Besides Leonard Warren he is my favorite baritone, and certainly my favorite living Russian baritone (I confess I am quite fond of Pavel Lisitsian as well). He seems like an awfully nice guy as well, although I don't know him personally. Prayers for his health first, performing later.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

_ST. PETERSBURG, December 20 /TASS/. Russia's world-famous baritone Dmitry Hvorostovsky who is suffering from pneumonia feels well and is out of danger, a source close to the singer told TASS.
"He was taken to hospital in St. Petersburg with pneumonia. His condition is normal now," the source said adding it was too early to say when the singer could be discharged from hospital._

http://tass.com/society/920888


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cavaradossi said:


> _ST. PETERSBURG, December 20 /TASS/. Russia's world-famous baritone Dmitry Hvorostovsky who is suffering from pneumonia feels well and is out of danger, a source close to the singer told TASS.
> "He was taken to hospital in St. Petersburg with pneumonia. His condition is normal now," the source said adding it was too early to say when the singer could be discharged from hospital._
> 
> http://tass.com/society/920888


Let's hope for him it stays that way.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Alleluia! Great news. Yay! Thanks Pugg!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Cautiously optimistic. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://hvorostovsky.com/news/

On 25 april Dmitri Hvorostovsky will perform with Anna Netrebko in Toronto :tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> http://hvorostovsky.com/news/
> 
> On 25 april Dmitri Hvorostovsky will perform with Anna Netrebko in Toronto :tiphat: :angel:


Coming Saturday first : Eugene Onegin Anna Netrebko and Dmitri Hvorostovsky, life from the MET.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Coming Saturday first : Eugene Onegin Anna Netrebko and Dmitri Hvorostovsky, life from the MET.


That's going to be Peter Mattei, not Hvorostovksy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> That's going to be Peter Mattei, not Hvorostovksy.





> Op zaterdag 22 april kunt u bij Pathé genieten van Tsjaikovski's noodlottige liefdesverhaal: Eugene Onegin. Operazangeres Anna Netrebko en operazanger Dmitri Hvorostovsky schitteren in deze nieuwe productie van Deborah Warner. Het verhaal speelt zich af aan het eind van de 19e eeuw en de plaats van handeling wisselt moeiteloos tussen boerderij en balzaal.


This is Dutch I know but just look at the names, this mail came a few days ago.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Ik kan 't niet geloven.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> Ik kan 't niet geloven.




I figured it out and you are right, so I will be not going, I pass.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky had now canceled all his Vienna State Opera performances this year.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...VSKY?SITE=NMALJ&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

While it was known he was being treated for a brain tumor, Norman Lebrecht here uses the term "brain cancer," meaning that the condition is malignant; definitely not good news. Of course Lebrecht may be careless in his terminology.

http://slippedisc.com/2017/06/vienna-struggles-to-replace-villazon-and-hvorostovsky/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Dmitri Hvorostovsky had now canceled all his Vienna State Opera performances this year.
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...VSKY?SITE=NMALJ&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT
> 
> ...


see post 6

http://www.talkclassical.com/49052-dmitri-hvorostovsky.html?highlight=#post1266653


----------

